# Opinions on Protective Clothing



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think most people would say the ultra breeze is the best suit. Their are some canparables out their but not quite the same quality. Most would say the buy the ultra breeze and not look back. I have not gotten mine yet but I sure wish I would have gotten it years ago. My father just got his in and it is nice. Great quality, craftsmanship, and comfort. It is worth the money hands down. Especially of you plan on using it for an extended period of time. Ie: cutouts


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

I think a full on suit isn't strictly needed unless you are like a commercial beek that has a couple hundred hives all stirred up. It would just take alot of time to get on when a simple veil or jacket/veil would suffice. Doing cutouts might be another story, but for a backyard beek, I find my simple straw hat+veil combo works out pretty well, especially during the summer months where it can reach 100 degrees down here.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I suit up, mainly for some reason, bees, mosquitoes, gnats, no see ums, all love me. I am the one to get stung even if we are not doing much of anything around the bees. My dear honey, he never gets stung, if he does, no redness no swelling.............nothing. Me swelling redness, itch. I use the unkers immediately on the sting it controls the swelling and pain. 

I was standing 20 some feet away just looking at the hives, one flew over and got me right above my eyebrow. No lotions, no creams, no perfume............geez


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

What is important is that you feel confident to work your bees. The Ultra breeze has a good reputation. Some beekeepers make do with inexpensive mosquito nets - some want a full bee suit and then apply duct tape liberally to their ankles. What it comes down to is what is it going to take to have you feeling comfortable that you are not going to get stung any place you'd particularly rather not? I use a jacket, jeans and nitrile type gloves - it is what I have - and I don't have issues with the occasional sting through my jeans.

Some will say get to minimal equipment as soon as you can - learn your bee's moods and how to use a smoker effectively. While acknowledging the wisdom of that logic, I do keep in mind that we're talking about a hobby here!


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I wear the nitrile gloves, a whole lot easier than the bee gloves to work with your hands. So far the only sting on my hands, was when I squished a bee in my palm that I did not know was there. 

I do have just the hat and veils, if I am going out to do something real quick , like add sugar water, I just throw on the veil. Saves the face, they sure go for the face first. 
If I am working on the hives, I put on a ventilated suit from dadant, works great. We are into the second season of bees, I have been stung around 20 times, dear honey only two stings.
Feeding them this winter, we both suited up after the first feeding attempt, the carniolans swarmed out at us when we lifted the cover to add fondant. We were both covered with bees, totally surprised us. They only stung me of course.


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, poor you. I was stung twice but it was in the latter part of the summer during a dearth and we were moving hives. I only have to wear a veil and use smoke if I'm actually lifting frames. Everything else they pretty much ignore. 

I bought one of those cheap jacket/ veil combos off of Amazon a few weeks ago for around $13.00. It was supposed to be a spare but I really like it. It's cheap but lightweight. And I can unzip the veil and let it hang in back until I'm ready to put it on. I haven't needed a suit yet and hope I don't but time will tell.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Andrew Dewey said:


> What is important is that you feel confident to work your bees. The Ultra breeze has a good reputation. Some beekeepers make do with inexpensive mosquito nets - some want a full bee suit and then apply duct tape liberally to their ankles. What it comes down to is what is it going to take to have you feeling comfortable that you are not going to get stung any place you'd particularly rather not? I use a jacket, jeans and nitrile type gloves - it is what I have - and I don't have issues with the occasional sting through my jeans.
> 
> Some will say get to minimal equipment as soon as you can - learn your bee's moods and how to use a smoker effectively. While acknowledging the wisdom of that logic, I do keep in mind that we're talking about a hobby here!


+1 on this advice. I have been keeping bees for some long time now, and if I am going to do any 'serious' inspection or other work - I use a full suit. Just got tired of bees crawling up my pant legs and stapling my socks to my ankles. Working two hot hives last summer, I was even stung through the suit a few times.

If I am just feeding, doing short/quick checks, working queen nucs or in the early spring - I will wear just the jacket and veil combo.

But Andrew is correct, you have to be comfortable and confident when you are doing it. I used to try to do minimal equipment - until I accepted the fact that IF at a bee meeting, there are 100 beekeepers and 3 loose bees - I am getting stung TWICE!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a similar thought about gloves based on dexterity. I had a bag of green nitriles- forearm length that would be perfect, but used the last pair to seal some woodenware. Some don't know it but you can add cotton glove liners to those and still not lose too much dexterity. These are more so for insulation when it's cold & wet out, don't know if it would help with stings.

I appreciate the responses though. I started realizing that in my situation I need some type of protection real soon. This is my first year and so far, I've been able to feed without the need for anything due to the cold. Sunday though, it was warm enough to see them leaving & re-entering the hive and there's a lot of bees there. From all my research, I believe they desperately need re-hived in newer ware with more room before they swarm or abscond. The old ware is in poor condition and I found it sitting directly on the ground- 2 mediums with no bottom board. I've since then replaced the bottom board and put it on blocks, but the hive needs moved from that field to a more permanent location anyway.

I have thought about a veil & jacket only combo, but the agreement I have with my brother is that I'd be responsible for removing any swarms or nests found in the out buildings or barn. The neighboring farms now also seem to know who to come to and I really haven't even started. lol Could be a good thing though. Most of the neighbors seem nice enough and one guy actually used to raise bees before he retired.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Start cheap. If you feel the need for a suit, get a cotton blend one for under $50 that you can zip a veil onto. I think you will find that in time, your fear or need for a full suit will wain. I still have my first cotton suit that I may throw on if I need to get in a hive quickly and I'm wearing shorts. Other than that, it's just jeans and a long sleeve shirt with the tulle veil.:shhhh:


----------



## Mountainhousehoney (Apr 11, 2014)

I overheat way to easily, so I wear a pair of lightweight grey Carhartt pants, a zippered beekeeper jacket with English veil and goatskin gloves. It is fairly lightweight and breathable as well as fairly inexpensive.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

As mentioned, wear what you are comfortable in. That means confidence with the bees but also comfort in your climate. 
My wife and I run about 60 hives and growing. We also work here and there with a commercial guy who runs about 2000 hives. I have coveralls but seldom wear them. There are some occasions working in the commercial outfit that coveralls are very necessary. If it is cold or the weather is very unstable and we have to do something--coveralls. If we are pushing our working hours, like feeding in the late late evening to avoid robbing--coverals. The rest of the time its jeans, long sleeves, a Dadant Tulle Veil, comfy hat, and an apron (holds your tool, chalk, and keeps you a little less sticky). 
Again, your own comfort is most important. If a suit gives you more confidence with the bees while you are learning, by all means wear a suit. Then when you get more comfortable, you can ditch the suit. You will learn to read the bees. In the early spring and late fall they can be a bit more "pecky". When its cooler, early in the AM, they tend to crawl a little more. Summertime, when there is a flow on, shorts and a t-shirt can be totally fine. 
On the coveralls note, not all veils are created equal. My Dadant suit with zippered hood gives me some serious tunnel vision. My wifes BBWear suit has way better peripheral vision. Or you can get some dickies coveralls at the hardware store and wear them with a tulle veil. 
I don't think any suits are sting proof, but I haven't tried very many. 
If you go the gloves route, don't bother with built in gauntlets. Get yourself some sleeves/cuffs from Mann Lake or Kelley's or make them yourself, and a couple pairs of gloves from the hardware store. You will wear through the fingers of 5 pairs of gloves before you'll ever wear out the cuffs.


----------



## WLeeH (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought the vented suit from Mann Lake. I've had it 4 years now, and it's still in good working condition. The zippers are high quality and it is breathable. I will tell you however that regardless of it being vented on 90+ degree days, it is still hot as heck in that thing. I've tried just my jeans and a my jacket veil, but it's not any cooler. So as for stings go it's bulletproof as far as I can tell. As for heat, it's only slightly better than my non vented jacket.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Do the bees seem to go after blue jeans more over something that's white? I seen some novelty suits on Ebay- blue, camo, etc. They look cheap and may be from China, idk. But my thought was in reading that bees go after darker targets because of bears, makes be think about the blue jeans, although I can see many people doing this.


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

Last summer I wore a hat and veil and gloves and then supplemented the outfit with jeans and pulled up my socks over my pants and a long sleeve flannel or over shirt of some kind. 

But... I did get stung 4 times last year 3 in the fall. As such I asked for a full suit for Christmas- (I wanted a purple suit and my hubby is the best he found it) I plan on mostly using the bee suit because one of my nasty stings made my hand go to twice it's size. I am guessing if I get too many of those bee stings I may be forced out of my hobby as taking benodryl makes me comatose and for that sting and the one after it I was not feeling the best with out meds. 

For the kids I bought them a half suit (prior to my bad reaction) and they are very excited to wear that. 

good luck!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Honestly, if you need to suit up.... meaning, the bees come after you that badly, you need to change bees. If I had to suit up, it would be no fun, that and it's 100 degrees here in summer, just wearing my hat and tule veil I sweat enough in a T-shirt and pants. Nitrile gloves are ok at keeping your hands clean, except the cup of sweat that you gotta dump out on them hot days when ur done, but personally I don't wear any gloves, just be mindful of where your fingers go. You WILL get stung on occasion though, mostly its putting a finger on a bee for me, but I do get an occasional zap to the wrist or arm, maybe 6-10 stings a year total, most being my fault. That being said, I always make it a point to wear my veil, whether i'm just watching or inspecting hives. I hate watching all these bee videos of people tackling hives/cutouts/swarms without face protection... it's not a Macho thing either, it's called preventing a sting to highly sensitive, visible, and useful areas, mainly your eyes, ears, nose and lips. Spending a week with half your face swollen up is no fun, and I know.... I have a moderate reaction as you do, but if you feel you need to really suit up, Ultra Breeze has a good reputation, but you may find it useless once you get your bees and discover how to work them properly.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Cyan said:


> Do the bees seem to go after blue jeans more over something that's white?


No, they seem to go for the tallest part of you, your head. Your breath also lures them in.

I don't own a full suit. I have feral survivors that can be a little aggressive at times. I also do several cut outs a year, I do get stung a few times a year in my jeans. Mostly times I get stung through gloves on my arms and wrists usually when it's hot and gloves/jacket get sweat soaked, and once in a while one will get in my jacket.

Your a beek and if you not allergic I wouldn't worry about it. There are some medicinal properties to honey bee stings. So Enjoy


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info ladies & gents. I suppose that working down to a jacket could be a real possibility in time and I won't be buying a $250 suit with this in mind. 

Going veil-less, no way. Gloveless- probably not, but that's due to cleanliness, 20 years of habit, and a few minor skin allergies.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I purchased a ventilated jacket last year, some of the best money I have spent.


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

Since I am still waiting on my first bees, I decided to get a full ventilated suit because stings tend to swell me up.

As a kid I was stung lots of times and it didn't affect me like it does now. Doctor says it was from being stung many times over the years. Mostly red wasps, bumble bees, yellow jackets. Now if I get stung I get some Benadryl as soon as possible to try and stop some of the swelling as much as possible. I decided on a suit to try and minimize the stings and possibly any reactions to stings.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mommyofthree said:


> Last summer I wore a hat and veil and gloves and then supplemented the outfit with jeans


Around here we wear jeans and supplement with hat and veil! 



> I am guessing if I get too many of those bee stings I may be forced out of my hobby


It can actually be just the opposite. When I first started beekeeping, I would have good localized swelling when I got stung. Now, I rarely have any reaction from a sting.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Cyan said:


> Do the bees seem to go after blue jeans more over something that's white?


They do seem to go after NEW jeans but not once they're faded.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I smear Unkers on the sting as soon as stung, the swelling/ pain goes away almost instantly. It just itches afterwards. OW I swell up big time for a few days.

http://www.unkers.com/products/


----------



## buzzleblast (Jan 16, 2014)

It seem to me there is a small cult in each of my hives that hates my watch, a Casio G Shock. Not every time, but often enough that I now take it off. At least 3-4 in each hive would try to sting it, and finding no purchase thereon, they settled for the tender wrist meat beneath.

I often tend to the hives in my work pants, dark blue Dickies, and notice no more or less agitation from the bees than the times when I dare the shorts and flip flops. 

For times when I know I am going to be deep in their midst, I swear by my BeeKool jacket, it has seen me thru 2 times specifically when I had angry bees on me so thick that I could barely see thru the veil, without a single sting getting thru. Now, they did find my leg and absolutely wore that poor thing out while they could, but the jacket worked like a charm!


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Sovek said:


> I think a full on suit isn't strictly needed unless you are like a commercial beek that has a couple hundred hives all stirred up. It would just take alot of time to get on when a simple veil or jacket/veil would suffice. Doing cutouts might be another story, but for a backyard beek, I find my simple straw hat+veil combo works out pretty well, especially during the summer months where it can reach 100 degrees down here.


I agree with Sovek regarding the need for a full suit. That said, after 2 seasons using a pith helmet/vail ensemble, I bought an Ultrabreeze jacket. I generally wear jeans, which most bees cannot penetrate, and the Ultrabreeze jacket is long enough to prevent bees from getting in. I have not been stung while tending hives while wearing the Ultrabreeze.


----------



## Beeman95 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a full suit but don't wear it much. Once I got some confidence working the bees I basically put the suit away. I now use a plastic helmet and veil most of the time. There are times when I will wear the full suit, but it's not very often.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Cyan said:


> I hate to admit that I'm having a bit of anxiety over getting stung,


Knowing this, I would suggest looking at a ventilated jacket with a "zippered" veil. There is nothing more exhilarating for a new beekeeper than having a bee crawl up your jacket and get inside your veil ... 

I very rarely have bees sting through my jeans, so a jacket works just fine for the most part.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

buzzleblast said:


> It seem to me there is a small cult in each of my hives that hates my watch, a Casio G Shock.


You must have a dark watch band? They are going after the color contrast between the band and your skin. I used to wear a dark band and got stung lots. With a silver band almost never.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Beeman95 said:


> I have a full suit but don't wear it much. Once I got some confidence working the bees I basically put the suit away. I now use a plastic helmet and veil most of the time. There are times when I will wear the full suit, but it's not very often.


My hubby says I must smell like honey, the bees love me. We started out with minimal coverings, no matter what I wore the bees would come and sting me. And we have calm bees, they would not even react to us opening the hives. A few guard bees up out and land on me, buzz my face, not him. I looked down once at my ankles, white socks, white shoes, had at least 10 bees on each ankle. I left the bee yard for the day.

So now no matter what I do out at the hives, I cover up. So far stung on ankles, legs, back, face, hands, arms. I can be just looking at them 20 some yards away and the little girls come out to land on me. Maybe I need to eat more garlic!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

missybee:

Lol. Ya I've personally noticed mosquitos and ticks being more attracted to me at certain times and then other times not. I think its what I'm eating- not sure if that applies to bees, but you might bee on to something.

Adding: I seen a recent post where someone questioned whether odor eliminating sprays would help mask a hive from predators- which brought up the importance of bee pheromones as communication. It's assumed that it could possibly cause issues for the hive, but it might be worth a try on your clothing while managing hives. I know for sure however that while hunting, the ticks still find me.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

lol we went to the florida keys, my ankles swelled, itched, miserable.............. no see ums. Honey not one bite.

I wear no perfume, no lotions, no special soaps, still they love me. So does poison ivy, I get dermatitis from our state flower, the black eyed susan.............


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Spent 2 years living between Palm City and Stuart- Florida. Some days I really miss the beach, but sand fleas and mosquitos will eat you alive on the beach- especially at night.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike Gillmore said:


> There is nothing more exhilarating for a new beekeeper than having a bee crawl up your jacket and get inside your veil ...


I think even the most experienced beek finds that exhilarating at times... those nostril and ear stings.............. hurt and itch like crazy!


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Andrew Dewey said:


> What is important is that you feel confident to work your bees. The Ultra breeze has a good reputation. Some beekeepers make do with inexpensive mosquito nets - some want a full bee suit and then apply duct tape liberally to their ankles. What it comes down to is what is it going to take to have you feeling comfortable that you are not going to get stung any place you'd particularly rather not? I use a jacket, jeans and nitrile type gloves - it is what I have - and I don't have issues with the occasional sting through my jeans.
> 
> Some will say get to minimal equipment as soon as you can - learn your bee's moods and how to use a smoker effectively. While acknowledging the wisdom of that logic, I do keep in mind that we're talking about a hobby here!


Beekeeping is really simple. 

But if you let bees sting you at start-up, you will subconsciously get feeling/opinion/belief it were something difficult. 
And then you will become willing to pay for books, to pay for beekeeping courses and more. 

Do not let them sting you at the beginning!
Later in your career as a beekeeper it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

For me there's always 'some' anxiety the first time I do anything new. I did manage to purchase a suit though and I think that I made a good choice.
As copied from the vendor:

•Coveralls with elastic wrists and ankles
•Attached Zipper Veil (bees will not get in)
•Packed in Suit Bag

•Full Front Zipper
•Finger Elastic Hold Downs
•Vented Helmet
•Zippered attached/removable hood.
•Velcro Front Closer for added protection.
•Elastic band wrists and ankles.
•Elasticated Waist
•Top Collar for added protection.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I keep it light. Ventilated helmet with Dadant tulle veil. Faded blue jeans or better yet painters pants or tan/khaki jeans if you can find them. A khaki or white shirt (hit up your local salvation army store, or the like, for great buys) with a t-shirt underneath in cooler weather. Last but not least, comfortable low hiking boots with a pair of these suckers that I couldn't live without. 
http://www.rei.com/product/856691/rei-trail-light-gaiters#tab-description
Btw. Just ditch the underfoot strap, they hook on your laces and never ride up.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Cyan, that sounds like a great choice for you to start off with. :thumbsup:

You will find that the full suit provides great protection for you, but it is going to become VERY hot to use in July - August. Start saving up your money for a nice ventilated "jacket" with a zippered hood. Maybe something to think about for next year. You might be ready for it by then with a year under your belt. 

Have fun !!!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I think there may be a bit of a misconception that dressing light in the bee yard equates with getting stung a lot. It dosent, you just have to dress smart, stay away from dark fuzzy clothing and use a puff of smoke in the entrance before opening and a puff over the top bars after opening with some cool smoke, if the smoke is forcing the bees to move then you are using too much. I'm an old bee yard "vet" who thinks that anyone who says bee stings dont bother them isnt being totally honest.  I have never liked getting stung, but when the bees are flying I can go an entire day working hundreds of hives and maybe never get stung a single time. I will, on occasion, slip on a pair of coveralls but its usually when its cooler and/or I want to keep my clothes clean. I tried a jacket/veil combo one time and thought it was awesome.......if you are trying to sweat off some pounds.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> I'm an old bee yard "vet"


Master Tulle Wizard


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> I think there may be a bit of a misconception that dressing light in the bee yard equates with getting stung a lot.


Jim, I think it has more to do with experience and how your handle inspections, rather than how you dress. 

Do a you tube google and watch some of the recordings out there on hive inspection. If I inspected my hives like that wearing a t-shirt and shorts my bees would tear me up. 

You are a pro, and can get away with dressing light. There are a lot of new beekeepers who do not have mentors to show them the ropes. I would never advise them to "learn" the trade with that much exposure. It's a really bad experience just waiting to happen. 

On the other hand your point is well taken. When someone has learned how to properly handle bees the full armor gear is no longer needed.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Jim, I think it has more to do with experience and how you handle inspections, rather than how you dress.
> 
> Do a you tube google and watch some of the recordings out there on hive inspection. If I inspected my hives like that wearing a t-shirt and shorts my bees would tear me up.
> 
> ...


Hey, I work bees all the time in shorts and a t-shirt. Its just that I have another layer on as well. . Actually I rarely work bees with any skin exposed, I even wear vented bee gloves a good deal of the time. My experience in working a lot of hives is that at some point exposed skin is going to get stung, sometimes a lot, unless you really slow down, use plenty of smoke and never use rapid movements around an open hive. Of course my perspective is you arent going to get through many hives doing things like that. I used to work bare handed a lot but it just took such a toll on my hands that I decided that I deserved a nice $20 pair of vented bee gloves a couple times a year and have the freedom to wear a short sleeved shirt after work without people looking at my wrists and arms and secretly wondering if I was a drug addict.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> I decided that I deserved a nice $20 pair of vented bee gloves a couple times a year and have the freedom to wear a short sleeved shirt after work without people looking at my wrists and arms and secretly wondering if I was a drug addict.


:lpf:That's great !!!


----------

